# Video of our latest litter



## carohav (Nov 19, 2008)

I hope this works! This is our litter, almost 10 weeks old and cute as can be. Some of the video was shot by our budding director, Kevin, who is almost 10.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

IWAP! IWAP!! IWAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh! Oh! Oh! IWAP! IWAP! IWAP!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lisa- They are so adorable. Are you coming to Clemson in 2 weeks???, you can deliver mine then  You do such a great job socializing your pups too. Even your older dogs never stop wagging their tails!

Amanda


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, look at those adorable little jumping beans. They are precious. Even though I have a puppy, I'll take more!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Yeah puppies. I love those fat bellies. So fun to see them playing and running around.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Lisa, OMG! I may have to jump in the car and drive an hour...ASAP!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Fat little puppies! I love them! They are adorable.


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

This is adorable, super


----------



## carohav (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone! They do make the day a little brighter!!

Maryam, you're welcome anytime... we love company!

Amanda, yes, I'm coming to Clemson. I'll be happy to help you any way I can  I hope I'll see you!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Oh my!!! What an amazing group!!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Lisa,

They are so adorable and playful. They really love getting rubs and love from you. So, so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!
Gina


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

All the puppies are so cute. More pictures please.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Sooooooooooo cute! I need to learn how to do that YouTube thing!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*So adorable...*

They are adorable and sweet. How fun it must be for you!

And the fun thing about havanese puppies is that even when they are adults they still maintain their puppy silliness.

Just tonight I was dancing, and Daisy got up on her back legs and was hopping around with me. She has never done this before, but it sure was cute.

Puppy love, puppy love, we all love puppies.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Lisa, I've only gotten through the first segment of your video twice before getting interrupted or having my browser shut down on me, but they are simple adorable! 

(And check your PMs if you haven't gotten it before you read this.)


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Lisa, they're beautiful! Looks like all are having fun.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Lisa, you don't know what you've gotten yourself into with that offer  I may have to pm you sometime soon (early next week?) before you give your jumping beans away...


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

They are SUPER cute!!!


----------



## carohav (Nov 19, 2008)

Maryam,

Just let me know when you want to come hang  One puppy has gone home (little Dex) and one will leave tomorrow, but I'll still have 2 for you to play with.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh my I want a bunch of puppies jumping all around me, they are all so cute Lisa. I also loved your set up with all the things for them to explore.


----------

